# [systemd shutdown] Device or resource busy

## ade05fr

Hie everyone

i have a strange problem since a few months, when i do a shutdown systemd-shutdown hang at step to unmount /usr/

As it during shutdown process i cant retrieve log from this but here is the message

```

systemd-shutdown[1]: unmount /usr

systemd-shutdown[1]: Could not unmount /usr: Device or resource busy

systemd-shutdown[1]: Remounting '/' read-only with options 'data=ordered'

```

how can i solve this problem ?

thanks for ur help

----------

## michi-monster

Is /usr included directly during booting? Show your /etc/ fstab.  If you manually mount and unmount does it work then?

----------

## ade05fr

hello

/usr is well mounted during boot time.

Here is my fstab file

```

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

LABEL=/usr      /usr         ext4    defaults,noatime     0 0

UUID="5fb4a63f-ed15-44a5-af25-1e3d75ded7b5"      /boot      ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

UUID="f9472506-8c7e-4877-a884-b140710af8de"       none      swap    sw                   0 0

UUID="1a15ce99-cba4-4686-974d-8350ea822b5e"      /      ext4    defaults,noatime     1 2

UUID="4ec9d7b5-8911-4aee-9c51-e89343e05647"      /usr/portage      ext4    defaults,noatime     1 2

UUID="e71e65e0-f031-4ad6-a82c-956ba87d61d1"      /opt         ext4    defaults,noatime     1 2

UUID="df19c272-3eb1-41d9-a863-22380b68fef4"      /var         ext4    defaults,noatime     1 2

UUID="02ecc686-7121-47c3-9938-c8ca3a6e5332"      /tmp         ext4    defaults,noatime     1 2

UUID="b87dc51c-db6e-443a-967a-84faa6d0d93f"      /home         ext4    defaults,noatime     1 2

UUID="4be7dbb1-fb29-4419-b1c1-a728c9ad17da"      /home/halim/data   ext4    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/cdrom        /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0

proc              /proc        proc    defaults             0 0

shm               /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

my mounting configurations hasnt changed since a long time.

i dont think the problem is related to it.

----------

## Hu

Have you closed all programs using files on /usr before shutdown?  Are there any mounts below /usr that are not listed in /etc/fstab?  What version is the systemd tool that produces the error message?  When was it last updated?

----------

## michi-monster

please unmount and mount to test

```
#umount /usr 

#mount /dev/sdx /usr
```

We will check its all right if the system booted

----------

## ade05fr

Hi

@Hu : under /usr there is only another partition used for portage (/dev/sda9 -> /usr/portage) which is mentionned in fstab, but i dont think the problem is related to this partition.

The version of systemd : Installed versions:  232(12:41:55 19/11/2016)

@michi-monster : i cant unmount /usr as all the libraries for the initial process is used there (systemd).

I have test with an old version of systemd  (stable release226-r2) same problem without logs

thanks for your suggestions.

----------

## Hu

I suspected that would be the problem.  You need to stop that systemd process before shutdown, so that the libraries are not in use.  If that systemd process is sufficiently critical to normal operation, it may not be possible to stop it before shutdown.

----------

